# Indestructible toys?



## AllyMW (May 26, 2012)

What are the best toys that can not be torn apart! My GSD (1 year & 2 months ) tears up EVERY toy I buy her, even the ones that are "indestructible". 

Any suggestions?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't think there's any such thing. A few things I've had that have lasted the longest are the various dragon plushies by Go Dog, anything made of the black rubber by Kong, the Kong tennis balls and footballs, and toys by Bionic. We have some Goughnuts toys, and while they have lasted, the dogs really aren't crazy about them. They tend to be heavy. Most rubbery items by JW pets last well, and Jolly Balls are durable but they can have their handles chewed off, and eventually become full of tooth holes. We have some balls made of out felted wool, and those are holding up nicely although if they get a little pull in them, the dogs might start plucking at it.

Basically I don't give toys that I know can be shredded without supervision. If I want to let them be destructive, I give them a cardboard box with some treats inside and let them tear it to bits.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

If you find one, I think everyone here would love to know


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I do have a 10 inch best ball. I would not say indestructable but it is not that expensive and you can see the damage growing on it (Beau's has a lot of gouges but none have penetrated the plastic yet)

The Best Ball HUETER (Pet Equipment Supplies - Toys)


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

At an animal wellness fair, representatives of Tuffy's Toys convinced me to try their $20+ squeaker toys -- made of ballistic nylon, triple stitched, tested with a bengal tiger. They swore up and down it would stand up to a German Shepherd. :smirk:

It took my clever GSD girl less than half an hour to figure out how to open it by _grinding _the heavy-gauge stitching between her back molars until she loosened a few threads. Then she kept at it until she managed to open a seam....and the toy was done for. She was _determined _to get that squeaker out. Maybe bengal tigers aren't bright, but for a GSD, that toy was an expensive puzzle, nothing more. I wrote to them after that to see if they'd stand behind the supposedly indestructible toy, and of course they would not.

I've used Kyoji's "invincible" line of squeakers and view them as super-fun but also super-disposable. If I can find them online for around $10, it's a great treat--and while my smallest, gentlest GSD would never tear it up and loves to cuddle these toys, the rambunctious boys she lives with are very happy to rip them up.

The only thing that I've never seen destroyed is a black kong. Even the red kongs _eventually _give out in the jaws of a heavy chewer. 

The big, soft rubber Jolly Balls with the handle have also stood the test of time. I think the one I ordered was actually a horse toy, not that it matters. It's been punctured all over the ball, but it's held its shape and is still a favorite when we pull it out. I don't leave it out though -- it's a "special" toy.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

No such thing exists. I too bought the so called tuff toy. Ha. Not to Fiona it was not. I have tried the firehose toy. She killed it. I bought a tennis ball encapsulated in rubber. She destroyed it. After having spent hundreds of dollars on so called toys only to flush that money down the loo, she only gets bones. Toys she has to play with me, so I can stop the destruction.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

There's no such thing as an indestructible dog toy, but there are some really heavy duty dog toys out there. Jolly Ball, Unbreakoball, Egge, Nylabone Galileo Bone, GoughNuts are just a few good dog toys.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The closest we've found are the Kong Squeezz. Bought the large ball, bone and stick.


----------



## AllyMW (May 26, 2012)

We just bought her the black kong bone & an elk/deer antler so she seems to be pretty content with those two at the moment.

The toys she has gone through:
Invincible squeaky snake
Firehouse toy
The no sound toys with the squeaky on the dog can her 
And numerous amounts of shoes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

tough toys are not so tough. My 33 pound shepherd, chow, poodle mix tears them up in under 20 minutes. Anything with a squeaker he will destroy to kill the squeaker even the kong ones. 

So far the GSD has not torn up any toys. He prefers to tear up my squash plants.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

So far lacrosse balls have prove indestructible to everything except the lawn mower. We recently got a large Jolly Egg and that seems to be holding up fairly well. 

The Kong Extremes seem to last quite a while. Petco used to have a policy where if a king was destroyed they would replace it. The manager certainly got sick of me.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

The West Paw toys have been the best I have had so far. The Tizzi can be thrown or you stuff treats in it and my heavy chewers haven't even left a tooth mark in it yet. We have the balls too but they are heavier than what my dogs like.

Amazon.com: West Paw


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

Boomer Ball is good too, one of the best.


----------



## Jasmine0913 (Jun 30, 2014)

Varsity ball is GREAT


----------

